# Eagle Pack



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

In the past I have told people that I highly recommend Eagle Pack. I just heard that they have sold and the new owner is changing things drastically. From what I understand, it will no longer be the type of food that I will recommend. I don't have facts yet so I won't pass on rumors. If you are feeding Eagle Pack, just keep looking at the ingredient list and guaranteed analysis for any changes.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks i do not but looking for a better food for demi as on newman's own organic but thinking of honest kitchen as want her on a better food  she is so finicky about her food and i add organic chicken - she eats all the chicken and a little kibble -ugh and she eats like a bird and it takes foreeeeevvvverrrrrr to feed her


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

i don't feed it, but thanks for the heads up. k:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

And remember that there are two types of EP - the regular and the holistic select, which is the better one. Hopefully they'd at least keep the holistic select kind good. That's too bad they're selling out.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

H & D LOVE the EP Holistic Select!! I hope they dont change it!! Or if they do ... hopefully we have a big stockpile of the original formula here in Au!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Eagle Pack was actually sold to Berwind Corporation back in 2007 when one of the the Cocquyt brothers (the family who founded the company Mishawaka, Indiana in 1970) died. Berwind also owns Elmer's Glue Products. They bought Old Mother Hubbard/Wellness in 2008.

The Great Dane Lady no longer endorses Eagle Pack:

"Eagle Pack was acquired by Berwind Industries in 2007. Wellness was acquired by Berwind in 2008 and the two companies were merge into a single entity called WellPet LLC. Regrettably, due to changes in management, style of management, removal of key personnel, stopping overseas distribution of Eagle, and deep philosophical differences, I can no longer endorse nor feed the Eagle Pet Food product line."

food for great danes dogs| GREATDANELADY.COM


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ May 11 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774900


> Eagle Pack was actually sold to Berwind Corporation back in 2007 when one of the the Cocquyt brothers (the family who founded the company Mishawaka, Indiana in 1970) died. Berwind also owns Elmer's Glue Products. They bought Old Mother Hubbard/Wellness in 2008.
> 
> The Great Dane Lady no longer endorses Eagle Pack:
> 
> ...


Marj, do you think this means that Wellness could be suspect as well? I don't feed Eagle Pack, but I have fed mine Wellness food once in a while and some Wellness treats.

Linda


----------



## mllecoco (Jun 28, 2009)

I just saw this thread. I think Eagle Pack makes Artemis dry dog food. My babies have been having diarhea lately. I wonder if they changed their formula...


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

It was my understanding that AAFCO made some requirements changes in the spring that the food companies had several months to implement. That may have been what prompted some of the forumula changes.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 7 2009, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837597


> It was my understanding that AAFCO made some requirements changes in the spring that the food companies had several months to implement. That may have been what prompted some of the forumula changes.[/B]


Maybe for some companies. But as for Eagle Pack, the new owner just wants to profit from the name and reputation while reducing the cost by not following the high standard of the original owner.


----------



## mllecoco (Jun 28, 2009)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 7 2009, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837597


> It was my understanding that AAFCO made some requirements changes in the spring that the food companies had several months to implement. That may have been what prompted some of the forumula changes.[/B]


 
Maybe that is it. It is so exhausting trying to find the best food. :huh: So many sound good but are made by different manufacturing plants. I guess the best is to make your own! I want them to eat healthy, but it is so hard to ever know. :smpullhair: I am constantly looking for the best food!


----------

